# Eduardo Najera



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

He make a great work over Yao and he's only 6'8 and Yao 7'6

:yes:


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

He is sick. All NBA First Team:yes:


----------



## FlyingDragon (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah! I got to give him some credit, but I think the Rockets's guard just don't know how to pass to Yao better. 
Like dump the ball higher like the last minute where Yao catch it and score and that's the game winner shot.
Or pass the ball to Yao harder and faster.

But anyway, Yao is brilliant, The Rockets finally beat the Mav for the first time in 2 seasons. 

YAO: 29PTS, 10 REBOUNDS, 3 BLOCKS, and hit 2 HUGE shots that decide the game winner.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Najera played great defense, but not as much so on Yao as on the horrible post passes the Houston guards threw to him. Good work either way though.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> He is sick. All NBA First Team:yes:


Maybe For the exclusive Players that Hustle the Most Team (Hustler's Team sound weird)..


----------



## Kyakko (Aug 14, 2002)

Mark Mansen would be on it but the team would suck.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

What was up with all the lollipop passes at chest level to Yao? 

I give loads of credit to Najera, one of my favorite utility forwards, for being extremely active and his exceptional footwork, but hey Rockets guards, how about passing up top a few times to the 7'6 center?


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kyakko</b>!
> Mark Mansen would be on it but the team would suck.


When did he play?


----------



## Alibaba (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYCbballFan</b>!
> What was up with all the lollipop passes at chest level to Yao?
> 
> I give loads of credit to Najera, one of my favorite utility forwards, for being extremely active and his exceptional footwork, but hey Rockets guards, how about passing up top a few times to the 7'6 center?


BUAHAHA...during the game I was laughing at the stupidness of the guards basically lobbing the ball at chest level...try a lob over Yao's head so he can extend and get it without Najera poking it away? 

Or maybe passing the ball in harder? :upset:


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

I think the Rocket guards are the best Yao-Stoppers in the league.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Ed did a great job of denying the ball, good passes or bad passes. Doesn't matter he still kept the ball out of Yao's hands as much as he could. The only problem was the height disadvantage that allowed Yao to get pleny of 2nd shot oppertunities. Should of just put fortson in there to rough him up and scare him out of the paint


----------



## fsaucedo (May 3, 2003)

The Rockets guards were not giving Yao good passes. However, I still feel that Najera did a great job on Yao Ming defensively. He would not allow Yao to keep his postioning and would constantly frustrate him with his mobility. Yao needs to work on establishing himself on the the paint. There is no way Najera should be able to guard him.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I think Dallas should try putting Dirk and Walker at the 4 and 5 and force Yao to guard one of them, tiring him out so he doesn't score. Yao isn't like Shaq were he is exceptionally good at getting you in foul trouble. If they zone... well running a zone on Dallas is suicide.

Scott Williams is a good shooter but his range only goes out to about 18 feet.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> I think Dallas should try putting Dirk and Walker at the 4 and 5 and force Yao to guard one of them, tiring him out so he doesn't score. Yao isn't like Shaq were he is exceptionally good at getting you in foul trouble. If they zone... well running a zone on Dallas is suicide.


There was actually a couple times down where they had that matchup going, where Yao was guarding antoine Walker. For it to work effectively, Walker would have to be having a great shooting game, otherwise Yao could play off him and dare him to shoot the three.

But one has to see the reverse, Yao would eat Walker in the post pretty easily.

Stuart


----------

